# Cub cadet 108



## colbyfowler (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello I have an old cub cadet 108 and I do not know how the from pto works. I can't get the set screws to line up with the notches to take them out. Also the oil drain plug is stuck and I cannot get it undone. If anyone knows how the pto works or how to get the drain plug out it would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

go to http://www.cubcadetcollectors.com/forum/downloads.php?view=detail&df_id=148 , answer question, d/l service manual part 2. go to page 2-76. Info on front clutch starts there. HTH....


----------

